# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Spindle cần thanh lí...

## Nam CNC

Hôm nay lôi tất tần ra bán, chán nên muốn bán .

       Hàng cũ lẫn hàng mới, còn gì bán đó, mua hết bán hết.

1--- Shin-oh japan, 4.5Kw, 10300rpm, gá dao đến 20mm, đầy đủ collet cho gá dao 6,8,10,12,16,20.
       Con này xài 2 bạc 7009C và 1 bạc 6xxx ( không nhớ rõ ), nặng 22kg, dư sức phay từ đồng ,nhôm,.... nếu sắt thì cứ từ từ mà phay, con này dư moment mà.



Giá 12tr

2---Shin-oh japan, 3.7Kw, 17000rpm, gá dao đến 16mm, tặng kèm cán gá dao C16-Er16 để cho anh em gá dao thoải mái từ 3-16mm.
      Con này xài 2 bạc 7006C và 1 bạc 7004C phía đuôi, toàn thân bằng gang , nặng 15kg, phay vô tư vật liệu, sắt thì cứ nhâm nhi cũng bay hết.




Giá 12tr

3---Đầu cắt động cơ kéo.

       Loại này chuyên kim loại, 10000rpm vô tư, kèm động cơ AC spindle motor mitsubishi 400W, 10000rpm.


 Chỉ đầu cắt thôi nhé.... anh em nên thiết kế dây đai kéo nếu chạy tốc độ nhanh ( tránh rung do không đồng trục )



Giá 4 tr.


4--- precise fishcher , 27000rpm, 1Hp, ER16...... chuyên điêu khắc chính xác. Swiss made nhé. giải nhiệt gió.

      Chỉ còn 1 con cuối cùng, con này ngon nhất nhé.





Giá 8tr.


5---  Còn 1 con của Italia , colombo , 3Hp, 18000rpm, ER25 , giá 16tr, xin nợ hình.


6--- Sẵn ké thanh lý 1 bệ XZ của germany, sale nhanh gọn , tới nhà mang đi 6tr , tặng vài món cho em nó dễ lắp ráp luôn.

           hành trình 180x180mm, cực chuẩn, cực ngon, thích hợp cho điêu khắc , khuôn mẫu ,chính xác như điện thoại, nữ trang, tượng.... Khung máy nặng 150kg, rất đầm, phay kim loại là vô tư nhé.






            Nam 0908415648. 

           đăng bán còn ít thông tin, ai quan tâm cứ phone trực tiếp em sẽ trả lời thêm cho cụ thể.

----------


## Vân Du

Em là em ghét bác. Hủy không bán cho em giờ lại đăng lên đây :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

ngại đường xa vận chuyển, mà thôi, đừng giận, bây giờ mà muốn thì anh quấn cái mền gửi ra luôn. Khuyến mãi thêm collet 6mm luôn nhé....

----------


## Mr.L

con ETE đâu huhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhu

----------


## writewin

đập ổng chết cũng ko nhả con ê tê đó ra, ha ha thông số ngất ngây,

----------


## Nam CNC

Dạ thôi con đó em không bán đâu mấy bác, .... em nó 30000rpm, 2Hp, 4 bạc 7xxx, 2 bạc đầu là ceramic thì phải, ER25 , từ 0-30000rpm không rung xíu nào cả,  con đó còn xài đến 5-10 năm cũng không sao ( cái này em xài à nha, 3 tháng cắt 1 lần hehehe )

----------


## CKD

Đúng rồi.. con eo te đó đại ca chỉ để dành tặng thằng đệ iu... là CKD thôi  :Wink: . Phải ko đại ca Nam CNC

----------


## phuongmd

Chụp rỏ con xám xám xem nào. Để a ngó nghiêng tí.

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh Phương ơi, con đó chỉ là AC spindle motor , là động cơ tua nhanh 10000rpm, 400W, cốt 14mm.

    Có con thứ 2 giống con đã bán cho anh, nhưng công lực hơn, 3.7kw, 18000rpm, xài đến dao 16mm.... nhưng chỉ 3 bạc đạn 7 thôi hehehe, còn của anh hình như 4 bạc thì phải.


 @CKD... ông nằm mơ hơi nhiều thì phải, con spinlde kiếm cơm của em đó , quà tặng hả???? tết công gô đi.

----------


## CKD

Thì tặng cho em.. em tặng lại con 3.2kW.. giải nhiệt nước, 4 bạc 7xxx... nói chung rất là hoành tráng...

----------


## Nam CNC

Dạ thôi, hổng dám bì con giải nhiệt nước... hehehehe, tình hình với CBNN, chắc hỏng chừng mua con này à nha.... con kia rung quá, chờ cân bằng, mà lười quá chưa đưa đi bác sĩ.

----------


## Mr.L

@CKD tình hình là em với anh phải dắt hốt gơ lên dzụ anh Nam mới dc haizzz a Nam ơi Thủy Cung, Lục Cung dưới này rộng tay chào đón anh ^^

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## ahdvip

thông báo là con đầu tiên của em nhé, keke. Chưa có thời gian đi lấy, anh Nam cứ nhổ sẵn về cho em

----------


## Nam CNC

-------Ok, thank ahdvip....

-------Yêu cầu bác KhoaC3 bứng rể con số 2 đi giúp em nè.

------- Con số 3 sẽ hoàn chỉnh trong nay mai, anh em nào yêu máy CNC milling dành cho kim loại thì đăng kí nha, báo trước giá sẽ có chênh lệch xíu.

----------


## ahdvip

> -------Ok, thank ahdvip....


Có gì đâu mà cảm ơn, mời anh em chầu nhậu ăn mừng là được rồi, kaka

----------


## anhcos

Con số 1 trông quen quá, to vật vã nên cũng không có chỗ nào mà gắn lên được. Hôm nào rửa nhớ hú anh với nghe Đức ..hehe

----------


## Khoa C3

Dạo này hết tiền tiêu, em tạm ngưng dự ớn rồi, con số 2 vẫn nguyên.

----------


## ahdvip

> Con số 1 trông quen quá, to vật vã nên cũng không có chỗ nào mà gắn lên được. Hôm nào rửa nhớ hú anh với nghe Đức ..hehe


Để lát nữa em qua bên a Nam nhắc khéo thử có được ăm mừng ko, keke. Còn em mua xong hết tiền nên đâu có tổ chức ăn mừng gì được, hic ^^

----------

